# The new Florida Cottage Food Legislation Signed Into Law



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2012)

http://washington.ifas.ufl.edu/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/CottageFoodAdvisory.pdf


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 1, 2012)

Very cool - I wish they would do that here


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 1, 2012)

This is what they are doing here in CO now
[h1]Certification necessary to sell at farm markets, flea markets, own home[/h1]
http://www.lajuntatribunedemocrat.c...to-sell-at-farm-markets-flea-markets-own-home

I day of training with the exam at the end of the day and $120 includes course book, lunch, exam.

$80 additional household member/retail/business associate.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2012)

interesting that they call for a net weight or net volume statement on the label.  To me that means you need a certified scale if not selling by volume.  If selling cookies can you sell by count?  A dozen cookies, weight not listed?    A lot of the honey sellers I have met sell "by the container"  which is usually a pint or quart jar.  They do not mention the net volume or net weight for a reason.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 1, 2012)

How many bureaucrats will be employed to administer and enforce the law in CO?  How much will their existence burden the part of its economy that actually produces something instead of living off the proceeds of the producers?

This is another in a long line of what I call 'revenue generating statutes' that engulf our society.  It is the old Chinese 'death by a thousand cuts'.  Or, maybe the analogy of putting a frog in a pan of cold water and raising its temperature until he's cooked.  

FL seems to have addressed the problem reasonably well.  The $15k limit on sales should keep the 'funny brownie' bakers in check, at least.

Maybe I'm just too damned old and remember too well the simpler times.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 1, 2012)

As to the number of bureaucrats I couldn't tell you, but I know they have some really outlandish laws/regulations here. Oh and we do have funny brownie bakers here cause medical marijuana is legal! Of course they want to use the money from medical marijuana licensing to fund the Medical Marijuana Enforcement Division.

I kinda like what I've read about the Fl one.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2012)

They are trying to get eggs added to the list and the egg industry if fighting it big time.


----------



## venture (Jun 2, 2012)

I am just glad to be old enough to remember kids with lemonade stands.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

